# Australian giant rainforest mantis bad molt



## Sharon12 (Jun 16, 2021)

I have an Australian mantis L4.  His last molt was a disaster and he fell.  His front legs look normal and are mobile but hardened in a splayed way so he can’t feed.  I am able to hand feed him (10 flies at a time every 2-3 days) easily.  My questions:  is this enough per meal?  Can he recover with next molt or am I wrong to keep him alive?  Thank you.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jun 16, 2021)

Pics would help.


----------



## Sharon12 (Jun 17, 2021)

Thank you.  Here is photo.  Back legs are fine.  Note front leg position.  He can walk and hand feeds voraciously.  I just wonder if this might correct.  He can move them but they are in the wrong position.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 26, 2021)

Since he has them still, he can molt fine. Provide a fat rough stick to top of enclosure or use some thin foam to glue to top. This really makes

it better to hang onto in molts.


----------



## Sharon12 (Jun 26, 2021)

Thank you so much. I will do so


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 12, 2021)

And did he had a good molt. Can he use his arms again?


----------



## Sharon12 (Jul 12, 2021)

Unfortunately I found him dead.  I don’t know why as he was eating well. Discouraging.


----------

